# Wintec Wide vs Thorowgood T4 Cob



## joanne1920 (9 July 2008)

Ok time has come to cough up for a new saddle that will be fitted... which one do i go for, both of similar price, which is the best?!


----------



## Firewell (9 July 2008)

I have had a wintec but if i had the choice again I would prob go for a thorowgood, they look comfier! I would try both first if i was you.


----------



## Ezme (9 July 2008)

We have a thorowgood maxam cob which is acctually not a bad lil saddle! I mean the outer is a bit (alot cheap) but it fits well and is reasonable comfortable so i'm guessing the T4 is a better version


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 July 2008)

I had a Wintec wide, had a few problems which might not affect another person.  It had a fairly high cantle, which tipped me forward to the extent I had problems checking my girth, and was pushed forward by it in canter.  My saddler felt that the panels were hard, and certainly caused my horse pain, I had the Cair version, it may be better with normal flocking?

For your interest, I ended up with an Origins Grandee, secondhand, it fits us both very well.


----------



## hellybelly6 (9 July 2008)

I have the wide.  I would recommend getting one with flocking.  I have also had a problem the with saddle tipping me forward despite it fitting the horse.  Its almost as if the cair panels have been over filled and I feel like I am perching on the horse.

I would recommend you try both saddles and see which you like best.


----------



## Kenzo (9 July 2008)

Well all cobs are different, yes they maybe all wide etc but still they will differ in the shape along the length backs, across their back and across there shoulders.

The difference between a wintec and Thorogood saddle like the Griffin Cob for example is not only can you change the gullet system but the Thorogood comes with fish inserts so you can change the sides than run from the withers too.  I think Thorogood's are more what you call more of a banana shaped tree where as the Wintecs have a more level tree. 

I tried 19 different saddles on my other cob, including the wintec wide, and various other leather saddles in various wide fittings and made specially for cobs/natives but nothing fitted as perfectly as the Thorogood Griffin in a wide, I think some people make the mistake of going too big (a 17.5 rather than a 17) etc on small cobs (14-14.2's etc) just because they may of been used to riding in a 17.5 which will make a huge difference from the same fitting saddle in both sizes...if get what I mean.

They have changed the materials used on the Thorowgood, certainly with the Griffin model, using a different plastic which I don't think is as nice, apparently is to prevent creases in the leather look plastic, also the girth straps have changed and there is no longer a piping round the bottom of the saddle flap...again I think this is disappointing as I personally think the quality is not as it used to be....but that's just me.

The best thing is to have a saddle fitter to see which out of the two fits your cob better...both great saddles and if you've got a numb ass like me, you won't be able to tell the difference in the seat by that much.


----------



## WishfulThinker (9 July 2008)

I had a wintec - 500 tho, and I will agree that it really did tip me forward, to the extent that I wound never jump in it as it was horrible. 
I rode in a Thorowgood the other day - albe it an older one, and it was definitely comfier, and more secure BUT it was awffy squeaky. Was ace to jump in!


----------



## Ezme (9 July 2008)

I noticed the throrogood "levels" changing. The maxam has got a million times better, griffin that used to be the best has become a bit mediochre and they introduced the new T level, its a little comfusing! esp a friend was trying to buy one 2nd hand and couldn't work out what she was getting half the time!


----------



## Kenzo (9 July 2008)

Agree the Thorowgoods are fab for jumping in, even the GP.
I managed perfectly well doing XC and hunting in my Griffin Cob GP even over ditches lol!


----------



## sue_ellen (9 July 2008)

I have just bought Thorowgood T4 cob for my new cob gelding.  I had a 17"instead of 171/2" just like Kenzo says, I automatically thought I should have a 171/2" like usual and the saddler said no, my bum wasn't that big!  I have got the brown one, although I had to wait about 5 weeks for it, and I think it looks lovely, its very comfy to ride in and it fits the horse well.  It is very adjustable because it has the changeable gullet and the FISH system, which is just a way of altering the stuffing in the front panels, and my saddler said she prefers them to the wintec and finds that they tend to fit better.  I definitely recommend the Thorowgood.


----------



## spitchwick (9 July 2008)

I have a Thorowgood Griffin for everyday use, and it's great, so comfortable, and I have heard that the Wintec's aren't as good.

The latest T6, is incredible.


----------



## jellyshake (9 July 2008)

got a wintec wide and it sits bum high even tho it fits properly, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 out of choice i'd have a thorogood


----------



## Donkeymad (9 July 2008)

I'd choose a Thorowgood over a Wintec any day!


----------



## PurplePickle (9 July 2008)

Although the other end of the scale, I have a Thorowgood T4 high wither, I was umming and arring between this and the wintec 

I have to say the T4 is perfect, theyve really thought of it all, everything has some adjustment somewhere ,the seat is comfortable and I only needed a 17" the seats are more for bottoms than sticks 

Highly recommend it


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (9 July 2008)

Thorowgood every time!


----------



## joanne1920 (8 August 2008)

Just to let you know i bought a thorowgood t4 cob saddle, fits him a a treat, had to have a 17.5" though.... didnt think my size 10/12 bum was that big, but it must be!!!!


----------

